#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Applications invited for JEE  2013 (mains)

## faadoo.abhinav

JEE (Main) Examination 2013

Undergraduate programmes

*Eligibility:*  Candidates who have passed their Class 12 exam or any other qualifying  exam in 2011/2012 or those who are appearing in their Class 12 exam in  2013 can apply

*How to apply:*                   Visit www.jeemain-edu.in for more details

*Last date to apply:* December 15, 2012

Source: HTeducation





  Similar Threads: Applications invited by Wells Mountain Foundation, US for WMF Scholarships 2013-14 Applications invited by King's College London, UK for KINGS-PGT 2013-14 Applications invited for Graduate Scholarships 2013 by SNAME, US BITSAT 2013, Applications Invited. Apply Now Applications invited for Dr. Manmohan Singh PhD scholarships 2013

----------

